# Apparently Christopher Dorner was NOT confirmed dead



## KingNow (Feb 12, 2013)

https://twitter.com/LAPDHQ

This is really one of those "well, shit" moments.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 12, 2013)

Who?


----------



## KingNow (Feb 12, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Who?



http://media.theweek.com/img/dir_00...r-dorner-who-is-suspected-in-multiple.jpg?170

-Declares war against the LAPD
-Creates a hit list of corrupted cops
-Takes out cops and then goes into hiding in the woods
-SWAT teams track him to an abandoned cabin
-Tear gas it, have a massive shoot out; somewhere around 15 cops are injured in the exchange
-Set the cabin on fire in order to draw him out
-Apparently escaped in a police cruiser or on horseback


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Who?




Some crazy <politically insensitive word for a black man> who wants to play IRL "batman".


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2013)

Some nutcase ex marine that killed 2 people a few miles away from my house.  Now he's somewhere in Big Bear where I was supposed to go boarding this weekend.

So far 4 people killed.
2 civies
2 cops

2 cops seriously injured.

Went to big bear mountain and barracaded himself in a cabin had another shoot out then lit the cabin on fire.  Cabin is now burnt to the ground and no sign of this dude.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't see why people see this guy as a hero.  He started off by killing off the relatives of his own lawyer for revenge, innocents who had nothing to do with anything, then went after the cops after they put 2 and 2 together.  He's not 'raging against the man' he's just a homicidal maniac who will kill anyone even tangently related to the people feel wronged him.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 13, 2013)

It's hard to support the LAPD in this manhunt when they're doing literally everything they can to prove his point.

Watch they find the body of a hostage inside the cabin they burned down.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 13, 2013)

KingNow said:


> -Declares war against the LAPD
> -Creates a hit list of  corrupted  *cop's families*


Fixed that for you. 



AshleyAshes said:


> I don't see why people see this guy as a hero.



Because idiots who want to feel edgy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't see why people see this guy as a hero.


Cause people hate how contrary to television corrupted cops and such do get away with a ton of stuff and view Dorner as the end result of what happens when you push the system too far towards corruption it causes violent outbursts against those who are oppressing the public, in this case racist cops.

If he is taken in alive it's going to take forever to find enough of his peers to have a non-bias jury.  LA cops have a long history of racism and corruption often times discriminating against african americans and other minorities.  Having a jury of african americans who have to deal with discrimination by one of the nation's most corrupt police forces will make it extremely hard to get the jury non-bias.  The case would probably drag on for months.  It doesn't matter the evidence is overwhelming, it's going to drag on and on and on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

According to what I have been watching on the news all day he set the cabin on fire like he did his truck , not the cops.  They have video of him buying scuba equiptment a couple days before the first shootings.  Scuba tanks if used right can be used in smoke to beathe. the hostages he tied up were in another cabin where he stole their truck and fled to another cabin where it was empty.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 13, 2013)

Well. These incidents of people snapping and becoming murderers will continue as long as the rot in our society persists.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> According to what I have been watching on the news all day he set the cabin on fire like he did his truck , not the cops.


There was live audio of the cops being ordered to burn the house down: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNk-bV40XMc


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause people hate how contrary to television corrupted cops and such do get away with a ton of stuff and view Dorner as the end result of what happens when you push the system too far towards corruption it causes violent outbursts against those who are oppressing the public, in this case racist cops.
> 
> If he is taken in alive it's going to take forever to find enough of his peers to have a non-bias jury.  LA cops have a long history of racism and corruption often times discriminating against african americans and other minorities.  Having a jury of african americans who have to deal with discrimination by one of the nation's most corrupt police forces will make it extremely hard to get the jury non-bias.  The case would probably drag on for months.  It doesn't matter the evidence is overwhelming, it's going to drag on and on and on.



That is a good example why a jury based court system is retarded.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> There was live audio of the cops being ordered to burn the house down: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNk-bV40XMc




i am pretty sure somewhere that this is highly illegal, immoral and downright WRONG, what if he had other people in there and they burned to death? IF this is in any way legal, I dont want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i am pretty sure somewhere that this is highly illegal, immoral and downright WRONG, what if he had other people in there and they burned to death? IF this is in any way legal, I dont want to live on this planet anymore.


Do you think any corrupt cop wants him to come in alive?  If he turns himself in alive then the corrupt cops he's going after are fucked.

Personally I want him to go up to a new camera and on live television turn himself in and say he will not resist arrest in any form wearing nothing but shorts and a tshirt holding his hands against his back letting someone cuff him with the news airing it without interupption.  If he does that every corrupt cop in the city is going to immediately go, "fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck!".  He's going to have it extremely easy in prison and be considered a hero by his fellow prisoners, whereas any corrupt cop that goes to prison from investigations into past cases are going to have a extremely rough time in prison.  If he peacefully turns himself in they can't bury the case.

Before anyone asks, no I do not view him as a hero.  I just think he should on air peacefully turn himself in so they can't bury the case.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you think any corrupt cop wants him to come in alive?  If he turns himself in alive then the corrupt cops he's going after are fucked.
> 
> Personally I want him to go up to a new camera and on live television turn himself in and say he will not resist arrest in any form wearing nothing but shorts and a tshirt holding his hands against his back letting someone cuff him with the news airing it without interupption.  If he does that every corrupt cop in the city is going to immediately go, "fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck!".  He's going to have it extremely easy in prison and be considered a hero by his fellow prisoners, whereas any corrupt cop that goes to prison from investigations into past cases are going to have a extremely rough time in prison.  If he peacefully turns himself in they can't bury the case.
> 
> Before anyone asks, no I do not view him as a hero.  I just think he should on air peacefully turn himself in so they can't bury the case.




What.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody who thinks this guy's a hero is a fucking idiot. Especially considering he's not just responsible for the death of cops but also of a former captain's daughter and fiancÃ©. He's also now responsible for the death of a sherrif's deputy who likely had nothing to do with his "list". 

He's no more a hero against police corruption than a kid walking into a school and blowing people away is a hero against bullying.

That said it will be several days, possibly weeks before forensics experts can identify whether the charred body in the cabin is Dorner. His wallet was in the cabin but that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> What.


Tl:dr; If he dies then the LAPD can bury the case.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Anybody who thinks this guy's a hero is a  fucking idiot. Especially considering he's not just responsible for the  death of cops but also of a former captain's daughter and fiancÃ©. He's  also now responsible for the death of a sherrif's deputy who likely had  nothing to do with his "list".
> 
> He's no more a hero against police corruption than a kid walking into a  school and blowing people away is a hero against bullying.
> 
> That said it will be several days, possibly weeks before forensics  experts can identify whether the charred body in the cabin is Dorner.  His wallet was in the cabin but that doesn't prove anything.


I don't think he's a hero.  I just want him to turn himself in peacefully.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Anybody who thinks this guy's a hero is a fucking idiot. Especially considering he's not just responsible for the death of cops but also of a former captain's daughter and fiancÃ©. He's also now responsible for the death of a sherrif's deputy who likely had nothing to do with his "list".
> 
> He's no more a hero against police corruption than a kid walking into a school and blowing people away is a hero against bullying.
> 
> That said it will be several days, possibly weeks before forensics experts can identify whether the charred body in the cabin is Dorner. His wallet was in the cabin but that doesn't prove anything.




lapd twitter states there was no body in the cabin o_______________o wut

**LAPD HQ* â€@*LAPDHQ*
*#LAPD HAS NOT CONFIRMED OR MADE ANY STATEMENTS REGARDING A BODY BEING LOCATED, REMOVED OR IDENTIFIED FROM THE LOCATION IN SAN BERNARDINO

*According to the LAPD the cabin remains too hot to enter and a body has not been located.
Christopher Dorner License: Driver's ID Found On Alongside Burnt Body In Cabin*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

According to the Associated Press a charred body was found in the basement of the cabin in an update to the story filed several hours ago along with his driver's license. So yes, there is a body.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> According to the Associated Press a charred body was found in the basement of the cabin in an update to the story filed several hours ago along with his driver's license. So yes, there is a body.



[h=3]"Christopher Dorner License: Driver's ID Found On Alongside Burnt _Body In Cabin_[/h]Huffington Post â€Ž-* 2 hours ago*
According to the _LAPD_ the _cabin_ remains too hot to enter and a _body_has not been located. (Photo by Kevork Djansezian/Getty Images) *..."
*
before two hours ago?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Your link says very clearly an official briefed by the LAPD states that a drivers license and body have been found. I'm not sure what you're arguing here.

Besides its been nearly 12 hours since the blaze. It's not too hot to enter the cabin at this point.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i am pretty sure somewhere that this is highly illegal, immoral and downright WRONG, what if he had other people in there and they burned to death? IF this is in any way legal, I dont want to live on this planet anymore.



It's looking like the cops did not go through standard, or even legal procedure doing this. In the event that the body found is not his, there's going to be some _serious shit. _


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> It's looking like the cops did not go through standard, or even legal procedure doing this. In the event that the body found is not his, there's going to be some _serious shit. _



i dont know chicken shit about cops standard but lighting a house on fire seems like arson and possible homicide if someone other than him is killed. What i heard the other day is he took two hostages inside but a woman escaped? I dunno the vadiality of that but what if the body is someone else?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i dont know chicken shit about cops standard but lighting a house on fire seems like arson and possible homicide if someone other than him is killed. What i heard the other day is he took two hostages inside but a woman escaped? I dunno the validity of that but what if the body is someone else?



There definitely is a possibility that the body is not his, as he may have made it to look as if he'd been killed, using a dummy corpse (or a living hostage), to gain himself some time. If that's the case, whoever OK'd the fire could be charged for murder.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

While there is a possibility do note the following.

The cabin didn't have TV, internet access and such. The only way Dorner may have knowledge through media outlets is if he brought in his own equipment.
The owner of the cabin gave cops the layout.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> There definitely is a possibility that the body is not his, as he may have made it to look as if he'd been killed, using a dummy corpse (or a living hostage), to gain himself some time. If that's the case, whoever OK'd the fire could be charged for murder.




i think all present should be charged with manslaughter as they had a chance to step in and say something, the oker: murder, arson, criminal endangerment and whatever else would apply


also @ arshes: apparently the cops were desperate for the media to get back because people were tweeting like CRAZY the positions and actions of the cops. He may have known everything through tiwtter. MAY HAVE, may have. Not saying he TOTALLY had a phone or anything but its a possibility.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2013)

The apologetics some people are putting for Dorner are _astounding_. 

Don't get me wrong: "Burn the fucker down" is not a particularly good plan to put forward either from a PR or "Decent Person" point of view. However, from a _practical_ standpoint, especially if he's believed to be alone in the building, it's fairly perfect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i think all present should be charged with manslaughter as they had a chance to step in and say something, the oker: murder, arson, criminal endangerment and whatever else would apply
> 
> 
> also @ arshes: apparently the cops were desperate for the media to get back because people were tweeting like CRAZY the positions and actions of the cops. He may have known everything through tiwtter. MAY HAVE, may have. Not saying he TOTALLY had a phone or anything but its a possibility.


He totally could have a stolen cellphone or a cellphone not belonging to himself or he could have had a prepaid crud cellphone.  Saying that he may have had a cellphone not under his name is not that much a leap.

If he did and it's not his body in the cabin then shit is going to hit the fan like no tomorrow.


Attaman said:


> The apologetics some people are putting for Dorner are _astounding_.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: "Burn the fucker down" is not a particularly good  plan to put forward either from a PR or "Decent Person" point of view.  However, from a _practical_ standpoint, especially if he's believed to be alone in the building, it's fairly perfect.


I'm not calling him a hero, I'm saying if it was a hostage that was burned alive then the cops involved are going to prison for murder.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 13, 2013)

Attaman said:


> The apologetics some people are putting for Dorner are _astounding_.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: "Burn the fucker down" is not a particularly good plan to put forward either from a PR or "Decent Person" point of view. However, from a _practical_ standpoint, especially if he's believed to be alone in the building, it's fairly perfect.


No, no it is not. Due process should be upheld regardless if the person in question is a psychotic barbarian.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> No, no it is not. Due process should be upheld regardless if the person in question is a psychotic barbarian.


So I have argued repeatedly on here myself. There's a difference between "practical" and "proper". _Practically_, the plan's sound. From a legal, PR, moral, and so-on, however? Terrible.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i dont know chicken shit about cops standard but lighting a house on fire seems like arson and possible homicide if someone other than him is killed.


It would still be homicide even if it was Dorner who was killed, wouldn't it?

In this hunt (thus far) for Dorner the LAPD have done: 3 assaults with a deadly weapon on innocent civilians, 1 arson and 1 murder.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 13, 2013)

Attaman said:


> So I have argued repeatedly on here myself. There's a difference between "practical" and "proper". _Practically_, the plan's sound. From a legal, PR, moral, and so-on, however? Terrible.


Frankly, a well-placed shot or waiting him out is more practical. A lot more practical than a rash, stupid idea that could easily have caused the situation to spin out of control had things gone pear-shaped.
*Playing with fire is always stupid.*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

A standoff isn't the same as catching someone off guard; how are you going to arrest a psycho that knows your tactics?
Every moment Dorner lives is another moment in which innocent civilians are in grave danger. I suppose the very _thought_ of such a man being worth any more than his crime is dangerous.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

At this point, _both_ sides are at fault and should face justice for their actions. Dorner's point is made regarding the corruptibility of law enforcement, to say the least, but it does not justify his actions.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A standoff isn't the same as catching someone off guard; how are you going to arrest a psycho that knows your tactics?




Nothing justifys burning someone alive though, especially if you dont know who ELSE is in there...



Littlerock said:


> At this point, _both_ sides are at fault and should face justice for their actions. Dorner's point is made regarding the corruptibility of law enforcement, to say the least, but it does not justify his actions.



True, even if he had a point to make it is kind of lost in this whole thing. Its one thing to whistle blow its another to go around being batman


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *if you dont know who ELSE is in there...
> *


....then you can wring your hands all you want because there's something to lose.
There is also the problem of property damage, which the owners of the building should not have to deal with.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

Burning is a really painful and inhumane way to be killed. You pass out from the fumes to only be woken up again from the searing pain of being cooked alive.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Burning is a really painful and inhumane way to be killed. You pass out from the fumes to only be woken up again from the searing pain of being cooked alive.


Burning down the building is not a practical way to try to kill Dorner. This guy might be the scum of the Earth, but he's obviously not stupid enough to let a burning building come down on him. 
Now, if it could be confirmed that he is indeed alone, setting the building ablaze would be an effective way to get him to come _out_.
You'd still have to reimburse the owner.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Burning down the building is not a practical way to try to kill Dorner. This guy might be the scum of the Earth, but he's obviously not stupid enough to let a burning building come down on him.
> Now, if it could be confirmed that he is indeed alone, setting the building ablaze would be an effective way to get him to come _out_.
> You'd still have to reimburse the owner.




or, ya know, not burn people alive...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

When I first moved to CA I witnessed the HMO suicide on TV. I could never get over the images of poor dog jumping in the car being burned alive.

This is the incident I am talking about, but the footage I saw was from a different new agency. I could clearly see the guy half naked and his family jewels hanging about.

Please note: not safe for work: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c50_1326128985


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

If this guy's as good as he claims he is, nobody's going to stop him with 'fair play'.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

Is there any news at to the whereabouts of the scuba gear he'd supposedly purchased?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> When I first moved to CA I witnessed the HMO suicide on TV. I could never get over the images of poor dog jumping in the car being burned alive.
> 
> This is the incident I am talking about, but the footage I saw was from a different new agency. I could clearly see the guy half naked and his family jewels hanging about.
> 
> Please note: not safe for work: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c50_1326128985




*NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE

*thats just horrible


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> When I first moved to CA I witnessed the HMO suicide on TV. I could never get over the images of poor dog jumping in the car being burned alive.
> 
> This is the incident I am talking about, but the footage I saw was from a different new agency. I could clearly see the guy half naked and his family jewels hanging about.
> 
> Please note: not safe for work: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c50_1326128985


The ending wasn't really what got me, it was his decision to not jump in the middle. You really get the sense that he was not at all well. 

In a way, this is why I'm half and half on the live footage thing. On the one hand, it makes it hard for police to lie about what happened, but on the other...well, you could end up seeing something as chilling at the HMO suicide.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 13, 2013)

R.I.P Chocolate Rambo, you were a true American hero.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope he is alive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I hope he is alive.




a) why?

b) what about the body if he is alive?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 13, 2013)

If the license was *literally* found laying about alongside the burnt corpse like that, kinda sounds like a setup.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> a) why?
> 
> b) what about the body if he is alive?


Well, he was killing bad cops, i find it very usefull, today it seems that too many cops are abusing their power.

As far as i get it, they have not done any dna tests yet, so it maybe someone esle body.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Well, he was killing bad cops, i find it very usefull, today it seems that too many cops are abusing their power.



Let's also ignore the fact he was also killing innocent people.  But I mean whatever, amirite?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If the license was *literally* found laying about alongside the burnt corpse like that, kinda sounds like a setup.


Yeah.  Who takes the time while burning to death to take out their wallet and place it next to themselves?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If the license was *literally* found laying about alongside the burnt corpse like that, kinda sounds like a setup.



Especially since the cabin was "too hot to enter" for so many hours after the fire was out. That, and there's rumors that the police already had found his ID elsewhere _before_ the fire.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 13, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Let's also ignore the fact he was also killing innocent people.  But I mean whatever, amirite?



Acceptable losses.

Fudge Dredd knew what had to be done.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Let's also ignore the fact he was also killing innocent people.  But I mean whatever, amirite?


Maybe he did, maybe he did not.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Maybe he did, maybe he did not.




there is no fucking maybe, get the fuck off my planet.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 13, 2013)

Hhheheh, someone made a game about him,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-kDyWU5Jos (nsfw if you work with black people)


I hope I don't get banned for posting that.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Maybe he did, maybe he did not.


 Are you also the kind of person who praises people who do school shootings because they kill "bad" people?


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> there is no fucking maybe, get the fuck off my planet.


I don't even know where your planet is.



Zerig said:


> Hhheheh, someone made a game about him,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-kDyWU5Jos (nsfw if you work with black people)
> 
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

catilda lily said:


> Are you also the kind of person who praises people who do school shootings because they kill "bad" people?


Not praising, i just don't blame them.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

omg, a double post, omg- the possibilities, can we ban him oh please oh please oh please.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

I was under the impression that the people he killed were guilty of wrongly testifying against him or something?
It still doesn't even come _close_ to justifying his murdering them.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Not praising, i just don't blame them.



 You would change your tune if you were one of the innocents about to be killed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I was under the impression that the people he killed were guilty of wrongly testifying against him or something?
> It still doesn't even come _close_ to justifying his murdering them.




from what i read one of the women he killed just happened to be a daughter of someone he wanted dead, so he was going to take his family from him- a girl who did nothing to him at all, her only "crime" is her father was on his list of I HATE YOU


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You would change your tune if you were one of the innocents about to be killed.



I guess we wouldn't have to hear from him anymore if that were true


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> from what i read one of the women he killed just happened to be a daughter of someone he wanted dead, so he was going to take his family from him- a girl who did nothing to him at all, her only "crime" is her father was on his list of I HATE YOU



And as I previous mentioned he also killed that girl's fiancÃ©.

Also yesterday as he was fleeing police he killed and seriously injured two responding sherrif's deputies who were simply doing their jobs.

So no, his rampage wasn't limited to those on his hit list.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

Even applying the logic that because some people abused power that any should die in that field, same persuasion etc... is just fucked up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> There was live audio of the cops being ordered to burn the house down: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNk-bV40XMc


Well it was the news, they get everything wrong.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I guess we wouldn't have to hear from him anymore if that were true


I love you too.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And as I previous mentioned he also killed that girl's fiancÃ©.


From what i have read, the only evidence they have is some message on facebook, that anyone could write.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also yesterday as he was fleeing police he killed and seriously injured two responding sherrif's deputies who were simply doing their jobs. So no, his rampage wasn't limited to those on his hit list.


By "doing their jobs", you mean, they were cheasing after him, trying to kill him.

I am not a fan, i just like it when people snap like this, and i don't like how every one starts to judge them based on shallow info they got from tv.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

Those 2 people are dead.  It happened in a condo parking structure near my work in Irvine.  I drove right past the crime scene and saw the whole area taped off with cops and a coroners van.  I didn't know what was going on till one of my coworkers told me about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I am not a fan, i just like it when people snap like this



In other words, "Oh I don't approve of him killing innocent people along with people he thinks have wronged him, but I do like it when he goes around murdering whoever he wants." 

That's pretty fucking dickish. Just sayin'. (Also, I love that you had no response to my earlier point. It's a damn good one don't you think?)


----------



## Azure (Feb 13, 2013)

cops dying is no different than any other jerkoff dying. that they were killed by another cop is ironic. the LAPD is probably the most corrupt police agency in the country, and comeuppance is a bitch. not rooting for the guy really, but im not sad about the dead cops either. the civilians are p shitty though, guess they got in the way. everybody continue with their bawwfest or whatever this thread is about. remember everyone, innocent til proven guilty as if that means anything anymore.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> From what i have read, the only evidence they have is some message on facebook, that anyone could write.



He also implicated himself in his manifesto where he specifically mentions going after the officers and their families.  Very unlikely someone's making shit up.



> By "doing their jobs", you mean, they were cheasing after him, trying to kill him.



Again, let's ignore that he had stolen a vehicle at gun point, had open-fired on park wardens who were responding to a report about someone in the area matching his description and then fled to a cabin where he began firing on responding officers.  You moron.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> from what i read one of the women he killed just happened to be a daughter of someone he wanted dead, so he was going to take his family from him- a girl who did nothing to him at all, her only "crime" is her father was on his list of I HATE YOU



yep that's fucked up


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> In other words, "Oh I don't approve of him killing innocent people along with people he thinks have wronged him, but I do like it when he goes around murdering whoever he wants."
> 
> That's pretty fucking dickish. Just sayin'. (Also, I love that you had no response to my earlier point. It's a damn good one don't you think?)


Yes good point, but i am not a easy prey, i think our world has become too easy to live in, and we are getting flooded with stupid people, so a bit of challenge sometimes is a good thing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yes good point, *but i am not a easy prey*, i think our world has become too easy to live in, and we are getting flooded with stupid people, so a bit of challenge sometimes is a good thing.



Why I didn't expect to see this on a furry forum, I'll never know. Is this some "The strong eat the weak" shit? If so, pray for brains.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 13, 2013)

The cops were quite desperate to catch that fella, it seems.
Read somewhere that they shot an old lady and her daughter's pickup down because it resembled Dorner's, before checking.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Why I didn't expect to see this on a furry forum, I'll never know. Is this some "The strong eat the weak" shit? If so, pray for brains.


More like a de-evolution of people into brainless sheeps shit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yes good point, but i am not a easy prey, i think our world has become too easy to live in, and we are getting flooded with stupid people, so a bit of challenge sometimes is a good thing.



EVERYONE IS THE PROBLEM BUT MEEEE!!!!! BAAWWWW


----------



## Aetius (Feb 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> The cops were quite desperate to catch that fella, it seems.
> Read somewhere that they shot an old lady and her daughter's pickup down because it resembled Dorner's, before checking.



The guy was loaded with guns, had equipment to fight a one man guerrilla war, Ex-LA PD, Ex-Military and I think special forces, hunting the family members of cops, ambushing random cops, firing on cops that tried to identify him.

I would be pretty desperate too :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> More like a de-evolution of people into brainless sheeps shit.





its not nice to talk about your own kind like that


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> More like a de-evolution of people into brainless sheeps shit.



That's really ironic coming from a brony.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That's really ironic coming from a brony.




indubitably good sir


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasly said:


> More like a de-evolution of people into brainless sheeps shit.



Why educate people when you can go on a murder spree?! :V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> indubitably good sir



Totally blew your fucking mind, huh?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 14, 2013)

Rasly said:


> More like a de-evolution of people into brainless sheeps shit.


You sound like me when I was a child. Goodness I don't like being reminded of such short-sighted arrogance. You should work on your approach if you don't want to be laughed at and dismissed by adults.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 14, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Why educate people when you can go on a murder spree?! :V


Education is producing idiots on purpose, because people that are in control of it, are depending on stupid people.



Rilvor said:


> You sound like me when I was a child. Goodness I don't like being reminded of such short-sighted arrogance. You should work on your approach if you don't want to be laughed at and dismissed by adults.


Sounds like you were a smart kid.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Education is producing idiots on purpose, because people that are in control of it, are depending on stupid people.


Explain.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Explain.


This is very close to what i mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jQT7_rVxAE


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2013)

Rasly said:


> This is very close to what i mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jQT7_rVxAE


"Well informed, well educated people, capable of critical thinking."

So, supporting the deaths of innocents means what exactly for the rest of us?  To prove a point that you shouldn't do "bad things"? How does the death of LAPD Officers prove  their relative guilt, or complacency? How does killing two people, not even related to the  incident spare blood, make that point anymore crystal clear to everyone outside of it? How do the thoughts  of a long dead George Carlin offer a best explanation for your ideas? See, I think that they don't, and I believe that I can prove it with this simple explanation: you're taking the arguments that you made earlier, and pushing them out of the way in the hopes that we'll get all too quickly lost in  George Carlin's maturity and as a result, confuse it for your own, when the original issue was that your maturity ... "lacked" maturity. You also just want a *really* big idea, an idea that you're aren't capable of grasping yet and wasn't yours to begin with, that sounds scary and intellectual, to offer up as an explanation for why it is morally acceptable for you to view "Dorner" as a "hero". It's not an explanation, but a terrible excuse.

Let  me explain this a bit more clearly. Aurora Theater shooter, what was he  standing up for? Who was he standing up against? Nobody. Is he a hero?  No. How about the Norway Shooter? Is he a hero? Eric Harris and Dylan  Klebold? Heroes? No. Except that to "some people", they are. And here's  the thing. While it eludes others, the answer as to why some people on the internet, and elsewhere, support some of these spree killers is simple: the desire, or ability to live vicariously through the power of others, power that they either have over you, or have over other people. In short, it's for reasons of *powerlessness* that people like you support folks like Dorner, or Eric Harris, or Dylan Klebold. _Pick._

So since powerlessness is what attracts people to  spree shooters, what *causes* it? 

Depression. Here's the reality of the situation, a reality that is too  disturbing for some to comprehend, including Dorner's most ardent supporters, which is: that Dorner, surrounded by  so many different social-media outlets and avenues, rejected them all in favor of killing people. In other words, he had other, more rational responses available to him and picked killing over them, the least rational of any number of choices that he knew he had. How is he *rational* again? Explain this to me. That, killing people, in my mind, voids his Robin Hood status completely and forever. And even if he did have that credibility to some jackass, vigilante fuck-bait over civil servant? Murderer over hero whistle-blower? Murderer over friends, family,  and ensuring the public peace? Murderer over living free? Murderer over ... a defender of our liberties? Our freedom doesn't exist when it is replaced with the whim-wanters urges to do harm.

Dorner was living in the age of social media and ... none of these crossed his mind as a potential break in his shitty life? Let's see, we've got:

Wikileaks
Facebook
Tumblr
Twitter
YouTube
Reddit
4Chan
Live Journal

So his behavior, contrary to his own terrible self-examination, is both inexcusable and his proponents, _completely refutable_. Heroes inform the public. In short, Rasly, they don't kill them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 14, 2013)

Just FYI as far as reported *None* of the officers who died during this rampage were even LAPD.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

Nope, one was from Riverside and the other from San Bernardino.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 14, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Education is producing idiots on purpose, because people that are in control of it, are depending on stupid people.



I'm not talking about private/public school systems. I'm asking why can't _*you*_ educate instead of murder. If there's something _*you*_ don't like and want changed why don't _*you*_ go change it? 

Internet tough guying must take a lot of you I suppose.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 14, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Sounds like you were a smart kid.



I look back on my childish views with shame. Coincidentally I think similar of your displays. I wish you only the hope that you will find a greater meaning to human life.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like the bastard has been confirmed dead now.

http://news.yahoo.com/burned-remains-idd-fugitive-ex-cop-dorner-000050273.html


----------



## DrewlyYours (Feb 15, 2013)

Im not defending the guy but the whole situation seems odd. He should be punished for taking lives. But i think he knew something the "big wigs" didn't want made public. Why would those cops open fire on those 2 women without positively identifying the vehicle or the driver unless they were so desperate to silence him that they didn't care to follow procedure? Why did they find his wallet and identification by the mexican border AND then again in the burned rubble of that house he was in. Did he just happened to have 2 wallets and ID's? Why would he have any form of ID on him if he was on the run? Yes he killed those people, at least that's what we're being led to believe but if he did then he's paid for it with his life though he should have been caught and stuffed in a cell for the rest of his life. but i think there's much more to this story than we'll ever know.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't they also find a wallet with his I'd in the truck he torched?
Besides even if they did catch him and was sent to prison he would have been treated like royalty because he killed 2 cops.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 15, 2013)

Bambi said:


> "Well informed, well educated people, capable of critical thinking."
> 
> So, supporting the deaths of innocents means what exactly for the rest of us?  To prove a point that you shouldn't do "bad things"? How does the death of LAPD Officers prove  their relative guilt, or complacency? How does killing two people, not even related to the  incident spare blood, make that point anymore crystal clear to everyone outside of it? How do the thoughts  of a long dead George Carlin offer a best explanation for your ideas? See, I think that they don't, and I believe that I can prove it with this simple explanation: you're taking the arguments that you made earlier, and pushing them out of the way in the hopes that we'll get all too quickly lost in  George Carlin's maturity and as a result, confuse it for your own, when the original issue was that your maturity ... "lacked" maturity. You also just want a *really* big idea, an idea that you're aren't capable of grasping yet and wasn't yours to begin with, that sounds scary and intellectual, to offer up as an explanation for why it is morally acceptable for you to view "Dorner" as a "hero". It's not an explanation, but a terrible excuse.
> 
> ...


Well, you are one of those people i was talking about, sorry but, there is no point in talking to you, you cant realy understand anything outside your shiny box, and you wont tell me anything that i have not already heard on TV, so that woud be pointless.



Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm not talking about private/public school systems. I'm asking why can't _*you*_ educate instead of murder. If there's something _*you*_ don't like and want changed why don't _*you*_ go change it? Internet tough guying must take a lot of you I suppose.


Because i can't, even educating myself takes lots of time and strength, so even if i would eduate one more person, that would be a total waste of time, because at same time our school will produce millions of new zombies.

Thanks to internet, there is a slim chane that self education will become less resources demanding and more easiley to understand, but most likely, it will just get monopolized at some point, and used to confuse people even more, just like tv today.



Rilvor said:


> I look back on my childish views with shame. Coincidentally I think similar of your displays. I wish you only the hope that you will find a greater meaning to human life.


Oh ye, i have seen some people like you, they tru to be smart when they are young, but when they grow up and get flooded with problems, they just give up, and start to dream (aka believing in stuff rather then try to understand).


----------



## Bambi (Feb 15, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> Im not defending the guy but the whole situation seems odd. He should be punished for taking lives. But i think he knew something the "big wigs" didn't want made public. Why would those cops open fire on those 2 women without positively identifying the vehicle or the driver unless they were so desperate to silence him that they didn't care to follow procedure? Why did they find his wallet and identification by the mexican border AND then again in the burned rubble of that house he was in. Did he just happened to have 2 wallets and ID's? Why would he have any form of ID on him if he was on the run? Yes he killed those people, at least that's what we're being led to believe but if he did then he's paid for it with his life though he should have been caught and stuffed in a cell for the rest of his life. but i think there's much more to this story than we'll ever know.


Whole situation seems odd, so why didn't he come out with his beliefs on Facebook, or Reddit, or Tumblr, or go to the media? He could've leaked some documents, or do something more productive rather than killing people who had nothing to do with his bullshit.

Why kill people? "TO PROOVE A POINT OBBIOUSLY!", doesn't answer my question.





Rasly said:


> Well, you are one of those people i was talking  about, sorry but, there is no point in talking to you, you cant realy  understand anything outside your shiny box, and you wont tell me  anything that i have not already heard on TV, so that woud be  pointless.


You're a small mind lost in a big world.

Good luck.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 16, 2013)

The fact you believe yourself so high, Rasly, in a world of little creatures belies how small your understanding truly is.


----------



## Nikolinni (Feb 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Because i can't, even educating myself takes lots of time and strength, so even if i would eduate one more person, that would be a total waste of time, because at same time our school will produce millions of new zombies.



Whoa whoa whoa wait here...so your rationalization about self-educating is that it takes a lot of time and strength, and it's a waste of time to educate even one person 'cause schools are churning out more zombies that can be "educated"? Really? That's like if I said I shouldn't bother with trying to help depressed people because doing so takes too much emotion, time, and strength, and even if I could help one or two people, the world is still churning out depressed people. 

You must not care too much about all this. Because if you did, you'd at least try to spread around your ideas and viewpoint and "educate" others, regardless of cost an the chance of others being "Educated".


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> You must not care too much about all this. Because if you did, you'd at least try to spread around your ideas and viewpoint and "educate" others, regardless of cost an the chance of others being "Educated".


A day in Rasly's life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2013)

Attaman said:


> A day in Rasly's life.


Nope; too articulate.


----------

